# 1 Opening In The Low County Of South Carolina



## Lady Buck Ridge (Jan 27, 2005)

Looking for a QDM lease with trophy bucks being taken each hunting season? Buck Ridge has an opening for the 2005 deer hunting season. Visit our web site to view all information about us and what all we have to offer. And make sure you view our photo albums to see some of the nice harvested buck photo's taken off of this lease. We will be filling this opening very soon. So if you're interested in a possible membership at Buck Ridge, be sure to contact us right away.

Lady Buck Ridge
[URL=http://www.buckridge.net]Buck Ridge Web Site[/URL]


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 27, 2005)

How many members?

What is the membership cost?

Thanks!


----------



## Tom Borck (Jan 27, 2005)

Jeff Phillips said:
			
		

> How many members?
> 
> What is the membership cost?
> 
> Thanks!



Check the website.  The cost was 2125.00.  Double check, I am going from memory.  Did not see the numbers. 

BTW, Looks like a great family type hunting club.


----------



## CheapSeats (Jan 27, 2005)

Checked out the web site and its looks like a nice club. Too rich for a teacher salary.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 27, 2005)

Looks like a good club, good rules, good land, nice looking bucks harvested. And looks like they do some good record keeping! Isn't Emil a Woody's member or used to be?


----------



## Lady Buck Ridge (Jan 31, 2005)

Yes he was a forum member, but I am online more than he is....


----------



## gabuckeye (Jan 31, 2005)

Sandra - I sent in a membership ap.    If I join (they are still taking aps) I'll see about taking you as a guest.    It really looks like a place we have talked about finding in the past.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm game GB! I'll even give them  a reference for you with no charge.


----------



## gabuckeye (Jan 31, 2005)

Good deal Sandra - I already told them you would vouch for me!


----------



## Lady Buck Ridge (Feb 3, 2005)

Gabuckeye we chose you out of all our applications that we have gotten so far. We believe you will love Buck Ridge and also enjoy the social membership that we currently have. We very much welcome you and your family if you except the membership, and we'll look forward to meeting you soon.   

Lady Buck Ridge


----------



## gabuckeye (Feb 4, 2005)

*Lady Buck Ridge*

Thank you.  I look forward to meeting with you too.  I also look forward to looking over the club and getting to know the other members.  
Gabuckeye


----------



## camotoy (Feb 4, 2005)

*ray !!!!*

you got it bad --dont you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gabuckeye (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey Kerry, I told you last year I wanted to hunt in  S.C. also.  Now it looks like you might get to come hunt with me a time or two as a guest.   
I'll need someone to help ME drag the big boy out of the swamp and you already have that down!   

But you are right - I got it bad!   

This looks like the kind of club our group has talked about.

Why aren't you out catching some specks?


----------



## camotoy (Feb 5, 2005)

*ray*

 all in good time another week or 2 and i will be fishing   and you know if you kill it i will drag it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

